# RTA, Burnt taste



## franshorn (5/11/18)

So I won't name the coil supplier, but I bought some Tri-Core Aliens (28/34) a while back and been running them perhaps 2 to 3 weeks.

I usually rewick once a week. But now I'm getting what tastes like a dry hit, burnt coil type taste.

Remove the top from my zeus tank and the wick in the coil is fully saturated. So definately not a wicking issue. 

Is it just a bad quality coil causing this? 
I've even done a full scrub down and rewicked probably 3 times over the weekend.

Flavour was amazing for the 1st week, but feel its been degrading over time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (5/11/18)

Pic attached






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (5/11/18)

I have had that too. Some coils last incredibly long but others start tasting burnt in a very short time no matter what you try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (5/11/18)

@franshorn, is it stainless steel?


----------



## StompieZA (5/11/18)

Do you dry burn the coils before rewick? that coil looks a bit black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (5/11/18)

@CTRiaan Coils are ni80

@StompieZA Yes always dry burn them before rewicking at 20watts to check for hot spots. This wasn't a fresh rewick. But rather just to show that the wick is saturated and its not a dry hit. 

Think i'm gonna do a pit stop and change the coil after work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Darius1332 (5/11/18)

Looks like that needs to be burned a lot higher to clean or even put through a few sonic cleaning cycles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

